# New record snowfall total in NH



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

*New record snowfall total in NH....44.5 "*

Well it's official now guys. We had 44.5 inches total snowfall in Dec. That beats the old record of 43 inches set back in 1872. Damn it has been good so far this season... Hope all you guys get alot of snow this year too... Happy new year!payuppayup


----------

